# Hello



## highschooltech (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi,
I am an electrician at my high school theater. We operate a large performing arts center with two full time technicians, our TD and manager, as well as several other part time jobs that are filled by other techs in the area. I have been involved in theater starting when i was in 7th grade and was brought on as a audio operator for my middle school and latter moved on to be the student TD. I also volunteer heavily at my church as a soundboard op for our contemperary worship band.
However, it wasn't untill several months ago that i really found out the area of theater that i enjoyed the most, lighting. At the start of my this year, i began to voluneter in the theater at my school. I told the TD what i had done before and he asked if i was interested in lighting and i said sure. From that point on i have worked for the lighting designer when she is in. On my first big show i was the master electrician, which i found pretty funny because it was my first large experience in that theater. Any how, over the last couple of shows and concerts i have become the lighting board opp after our the previous one had been replaced for various reasons.


----------



## Van (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome aboard ! you'll certainly find a ton of lighting expireince on here, as well as every area of technical theatre. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

(Van seems to beat me every time...)


----------



## Van (Dec 18, 2006)

Chris15 said:


> Welcome to Controlbooth.
> 
> (Van seems to beat me every time...)


 
Just remember; " Old age and treachery will overcome youth and enthusiasm every-time."


----------



## CHScrew (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to CB.


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 19, 2006)

Van said:


> Just remember; " Old age and treachery will overcome youth and enthusiasm every-time."




I should have expected "words of wisdom" like those


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes the lighting forums on here do seem to have a heck of a lot more topics than anything else!

Oh yeah...welcome... 

Make sure to only believe half Van's wisdom!


----------

